# Just a few pics of my mk2



## aj11086 (Feb 4, 2006)

Just figured I'd post up a few pics of my MK2 

When I got the car after a good cleaning and a few other things 









New wheels, had to raise it  









Didn't like all the rubbing even at that height so Bagriders got a phone call. Two weeks later 










Removed the rack 










Still have a few things to finish up but I'm happy how it came out. :beer:


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

:thumbup: bagged mk2's are awesome


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweet👍👍


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

very nice love seeing mk2s on air :thumbup:


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Looks great with and without the rack. :thumbup: 

I would prefer the rack though.


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks awesome!! I bagged my MK2 GTI recently... probably one the best things I've ever done.


----------



## gtipwnz (Jun 6, 2010)

Are those Autostrada modenas?


----------



## aj11086 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the love guys :beer: 



AndrewDaniels said:


> Looks awesome!! I bagged my MK2 GTI recently... probably one the best things I've ever done.


 I saw the thread, car looks good on the type a's :thumbup: 



gtipwnz said:


> Are those Autostrada modenas?


 Negative. Those are some OG Compomotive TS16's


----------



## aj11086 (Feb 4, 2006)

The car is finally red again! Took it out and snapped some pics.


































































I still have to fix the fender flares and I have a small tank leak but other than that she's ready for SOWO :beer:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

That's a damn smart motor you have there mate. Looks spot on! :thumbup: Sits really well on the new rims, but also loved it on the sebrings


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## aj11086 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks guys:beer:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Did you have to cut the fenders behind the flair to get that to sit ?

Looks so nice!


----------



## aj11086 (Feb 4, 2006)

dOWa242 said:


> Did you have to cut the fenders behind the flair to get that to sit ?
> 
> Looks so nice!



Yes, fronts and rears are cut and rolled :thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks mate. I've got three mk2's and one of em's getting bagged soon.


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hope I see this at SoWo!!! Car looks super nice man!:thumbup:


----------



## aj11086 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks guys, and it will be at sowo :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

aj11086 said:


> Negative. Those are some OG Compomotive TS16's


I had a set of those back in the day, what awesome wheels. :heart:

Car looks awesome! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## soviet (Dec 16, 2002)

Well done sir. Love the simplicity and cleanliness


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Loved this car at WBTB. See you at SoWo. :thumbup:


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## euroREADY (Jun 6, 2006)

Super clean. :thumbup:


----------



## aj11086 (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks guys :beer: shes been coming along well over the last year.


----------

